# Need info on Browning bow



## WoodWorker83




----------



## FORESTGUMP

*Are you a collector?*

I can't tell you anything about that bow except that it's old and it's pretty. Looks like new condition and probably early 70s.

Not too many people on here on the weekend but I'm sure you will find someone here who knows about it soon.


----------



## browningBAMA

*Awesome Bow*

I dont know anything about it, I can tell it's realy old, and it is in excellent condition. Good find.


----------



## phipdeer

I think they were made in the early to mid 80's


----------



## markanthony

I have an old browning explore II from 1975... I was given it for trade on some work...They guy did not know anything about it... I called browning.. They had a long list of folks to sort threw. it took a week for them to find the info (since they have started having PSE make their bows now) 
Call browning and they should ask for the numbers off the tag and they will track it down.. just tell them u need to know what year.


----------

